# 420 Radi vs. 480 Radi



## Naix (15. September 2012)

hi hab momentan nen 420 g-changer verbaut für cpu und gpu da die temps mit langsam drehenden lüftern nicht befriedigend sind wollt ich fragen ob mir ein 480 mehr bringt oder ob sich das gleich bleibt.


----------



## Uter (15. September 2012)

Der 420er ist minimal stärker (bei gleicher Bauart der Radiatoren).


----------



## Naix (15. September 2012)

ok dann lass ich es beim 420 und häng noch nen 240 dazu


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. September 2012)

Was heißt denn "nicht befriedigend"?
Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, wie "schlecht" die Temperaturen sein sollen bei einer CPU mit der Radiatorfläche... oder hängt die Grafikkarte auch mit drin?
Kannst du Wassertemperatur messen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. September 2012)

Er hat CPU + GPU geschrieben xD

Trotzdem wäre es mal Nett zu wissen welche Komponenten du genau besitzt.


----------



## Naix (17. September 2012)

Naja die temps von der cpu und der GPU sind ok nur wenn ich meine Lüfter unter 1000 umdrehungen hab dann steigt die wassertemperatur auf 40 Grad und das ist mir etwas zu warm um auf 35 Grad zu bleiben müssen die Lüfter etwa 1300 Umdrehungen haben und das ist zu laut


----------



## the.hai (17. September 2012)

Welches Case? Kriegt der Radi Frischluft oder warme aus dem Case?

Und was haste mit 40°C Wasser denn für Kerntemps?


----------



## Naix (17. September 2012)

Case tj07 cpu hat 58 Grad

Wir schweifen hir von Thema ab wollte eigendlich nur wissen ob ein 480 besser ist als ein 420 in der kühlleistung und das wurde mir schon beantwortet danke kann geschlossen werden


----------



## the.hai (17. September 2012)

Also wiegesagt, der Unterschied wäre zu gering.

Hier nochmal sichtbar: Test: Phobya G-Changer 480 1.2 und Magicool XTREME QUAD 480 - hardwaremax.net

Der Nexxxos monsta ist dort nichtmal 0,5K besser als dein 420er.

P.S. zum Vergleich der theoretischen Fläche
der 420er---> 420*140=58800
der 480er--->480*120=57600

Der Unterschied ist minimal, was der eine länger ist, ist der andere breiter


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. September 2012)

@Coxxone:
Das mit CPU+GPU hatte ich überlesen... dafür hab ich mir aus der Sig rausgereimt, was er für Komponenten hat 

@TE:
Mit einem 420er sollte imo bessere Wassertemperaturen drin sein bei 1300RpM... 35°C erscheinen mir etwas hoch. Oder irre ich mich in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich seit einiger Zeit deutlich mehr Fläche habe?

Und die Frage nach Luftstrom und Case gehört hier auch ein bisschen dazu 
Vielleicht lässt sich da ja etwas optimieren, damit die Temperaturen etwas runtergehen. Vielleicht sind deine Lüfter auch nicht so gut für Radiatoren geeignet


----------



## Naix (18. September 2012)

danke für die Antworten ja die Lüfter sind nicht der hit die ich mometan drann habe, kommen demnächst Noiseblocker PK2 drann momentan siehts so aus bei mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  werd die lüfter mal drehen und sie rausblasen lassen


----------



## the.hai (18. September 2012)

hmmm, ungültiger anhang......

Warum willst du die Lüfter drehen? den radi mit frischluft von draußen zu kühlen ist doch das optimum.


----------



## Naix (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die bekommen von der anderen seite auch frischluft


----------



## the.hai (18. September 2012)

Naix schrieb:


> die bekommen von der anderen seite auch frischluft


 Warum willst du sie dann drehen?

Die Lüfter haben im Push-Betrieb noch nen Tick mehr Leistung, deshalb würd ichs so lassen.^^


----------



## Naix (18. September 2012)

sie bleiben ja im Push Betrieb aber halt von innen somit ist der radi vor den lüftern und dämmt somit noch etwas das lüftergeräusch.


----------



## the.hai (18. September 2012)

ahhhhh^^

ich hab unter lüfterdrehen was anderen verstanden^^ na dann is ja alles tutti


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2012)

Bei der Gelegenheit solltest du dir auch Gedanken über eine Abdichtung zwischen Radi und Lüftern machen. Derzeit dürfte da ein bißchen Druck seitlich entweichen, weil die Rahmen keine gerade Auflagefläche bieten.


----------



## Naix (20. September 2012)

Jupp ich weiß kommen demnächst eh noiseblocker drann


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. September 2012)

Schau lieber das du mehr radifläche hast als teure lüfter zu kaufen radifläche ist durch nix zu ersetzen wenn man leiser werden will.


----------



## Naix (22. September 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau lieber das du mehr radifläche hast als teure lüfter zu kaufen radifläche ist durch nix zu ersetzen wenn man leiser werden will.



Hab leider nicht mehr Platz im Gehäuse und extern will ich eigendlich nichts hinstellen


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Oktober 2012)

wenn du nicht davor zurückschreckst, ein wenig zu modden, solltest du in die fron vom case noch mindestens einen dual-radi bekommen. möglicherweise sogar 280er statt nur 240er


----------

